# ID fish please...



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

dear all, please help ID this fish for me.
thanks!


----------



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

looks like a female congo tetra to me?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Looked like a congo tetra for me at the first second, cuz of the colorful line that runs through the body, then the gold they get even as a baby!
But somehow, I dun think it's a congo!

It's a sort of tetra, hope someone can help you!


----------



## NegativeLogic (Apr 25, 2010)

It looks almost like a lemon tetra to me, but the eye doesn't have the red highlights, which makes me think it's not actually a lemon tetra, but something closely related.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

My vote is a gold tetra. There are varying types of them.


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

It was sold to me saying "female congo"; however, she doesn't look like any of my female congos. I thought she would change the color when grow a little bit but it stay the same. I guess the store list that wrong.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

How big is she? I would guess Silver Tetra: Gymnocorymbus bondi

or maybe Yellow tetra: Hyphessobrycon bifasciatus


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

there are 2 colour variants for congo tetras, silver or gold.
looks like female congo to me .
how big is it?
lemon tetra has slight yellow and white on the bottom fins.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Not sure about the colour... but she looks quite a bit like the silver tipped tetras that are in Rastapus's sale flyer! (not that I could tell a congo tetra from a long-finned danio with a cold)


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I dun think it's a congo tetra! Something else!!! SOMEONE! We need to all car pool to his house now and figure it out =) HAHAH!!


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

she is like one inch an a half...


----------

